# Help Me Please



## needhelpfast (Feb 20, 2011)

I've recently moved into a townhouse and 2 days after unpacking and cleaning we've noticed bed bugs coming from the base boards. We've decided to move while landlord is agreeing to refund 100% of our money. My question is how infested are my personal belongings? we immediately placed our beds in covers. mattresses and box springs but what about kids toy boxes, decor and etc. Please help i need to know what to do. I've been washing and drying all cloth material and steaming everything i can sealing these items in air tight bags and removing them immediately. am i just paranoid or do i need to continue treating everything. we've been in this address now for a total of 7 days. how badly are my possesions affected?:furious:


----------

